# CBD for Dexters Cancer?



## tzan (Nov 26, 2018)

Hi, my baby boy is named Dexter. When he was 8 he was diagnosed with a nerve sheeth tumor deep under his front left armpit. Due to how deep it was, they said amputation would not be able to get it all. I went toa cancer specialist and I was told that radiation would be the best course and at best he would have 6 months. Instead of putting him through that, I reached out to a hollistic specialist who has put him on a series of remedies that have worked wonders. At one point last year I actually made the call to my normal vet saying I would be bringing him in the am to say goodbye. Something happened that night, because he wasn't ready. He bounced back and has been almost symptom free up until about a month ago. He hasn;t want to put any weight at all on his paw and has been hopping on 3 legs for the past 2 weeks. His appetite has been decreasing the past couple days which has me panicking. My holistic vet has been great, but doesn;t have the experience with CBD. Does anybody have any experience? I would be so grateful. I don;t know what dosage would work best and if it would be better to use over the counter CBD for humans or buy some online catered towards pets(I worry that these may be nonsense while I know the human ones are more regulated). Please help 
Thanks


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

My friend gives it to her 12 old dog for arthritis pain but what you are describing is far worse. Please don't let him suffer.


----------



## tzan (Nov 26, 2018)

murphy1 said:


> My friend gives it to her 12 old dog for arthritis pain but what you are describing is far worse. Please don't let him suffer.


OMG, Dexter looks soooooo similar to your pup pictured . I will never ever let any of my dogs suffer....That is one of the things I take pride in with my last Goldie(Tarzan). I'm finding KingKanine appears to be a reputable pet source for the CBD oil.


----------



## tzan (Nov 26, 2018)

Added a pic of him to my signature https://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=809760&stc=1&d=1543253669


----------



## joro32000 (Feb 25, 2017)

I don’t know if CBD could help with cancer. 

However to find a high quality CBD on internet is rather challenging. Vast majority of what is offered, especially for pets, is a low strength (no therapeutic value), isolate (not from a full plant) CBD.

It would be best to get a human grade CBD, laboratory tested, one that requires prescription (with low THC). I don’t know where you are, but in my area it is somewhat easier to get a prescription for a good CBD claiming it is needed for arthritis. 

The king kanine is low in CBD. Just for comparison their highest concentration is 300mg in 30 ml bottle and a decent CBD to treat seizures in children is 5000mg in 30ml bottle. I am using a full spectrum 2500mg in 30ml bottle CBD for my dog with seizures (the highest concentration I could obtain), though I don’t know if CBD is actually helping him. 

Good Luck with your boy, I am very sorry to hear about Dexter's deteriorating condition.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

CBD oil is one of those things you need to really search and read up on. I think too that it is one of those things where you get what you pay for.
I'm am no expert on this stuff, and won't offer any advice, other than one source of information I thought was helpful in regards to CBD oil are the articles available at Dogs Naturally Magazine.

https://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/?s=CBD+oil

There is one article that you have to give your email address in order to download the article. You should be able to find it on their site by searching. We buy CBD oil from them.

Does it work? Does it do all the things it supposedly does in regards to cancers? No idea. Does it help a little with anxiety? We think so. Maybe, but there is no proof.

We started to teach ourselves a little about CBD oil last year when our Barkley was diagnosed with Chemodectoma and possibly osteosarcoma on a rib. Chemodectoma is a heart base tumor and there is nothing that could have been done about it. He was given a short time to live, because of that, there was no reason to put him through surgery to get a biopsy of the lump on his rib, but it was likely osteosarcoma (bone cancer) that we had dealt with several years ago with another male.

Because of the prognosis, we figured there was nothing to lose so we started on CBD oil and Golden Paste (turmeric powder - I tried it myself, gross stuff...yuck). We will never know if either or both helped, but he did live several months longer than the vet thought he would - there is zero proof, but the vet was a little surprised that the heart tumor grew a little bit slower than he was expecting.

We do know that we gave it a shot and did our best to help him feel better. We knew it wasn't going to be a cure nor a miracle. In the end, we just wanted him to be happy and comfortable. Which he was.

Good luck with Dexter.


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

CBD will HELP MOST DEFINITELY. Especially at this stage, it will make him feel less pain and just simply help him be more comfortable. At this stage, anything that will make him feel better is a huge plus. You should use a higher mg due to his size and his advanced cancer. I would say 300mg to 500mg. Probably 500 mg. The bottle will have specific instructions on how much to give per the dogs weight.

I give my boy whos fighting cancer CBDPure. I have done tons & TONS of research. This is a grade A CBD oil that scored very high in various 3rd party testing. It has worked wonders. But you would have to wait for them to ship it to you. IF you have any reputable/ high end pet stores where you live - they should sell them there & you can get some immediately.

I have recommended CBD oil to 5 different friends and co-workers in your same situation, and they have all thanked me profusely to see how much better it made their dogs feel.

Good luck with your boy. Youre in my prayers.


----------



## ptsusie (May 21, 2018)

I used CBD at the end of my dogs days. If I kept her on a regular dose she did much better and without it she would not eat at all. Not a cure, definitely gave her more comfort and less anxiety.
Finding a good source is difficult. I live in a state where THC is legal so CBD is also easily available. The doggie version should have no THC! The tincture I bought was quite strong and also quite expensive...$70 for a small dropper bottle.
But a really bad night let me know it was time, and I gave her a large dose CBD and an asperin. She ate a great salmon meal (after not touching food for two days) and basked in the sun. She was able to walk out and say goodbye to the school kids and neighbors the day we took her in. The vet said it was perfect timing.


----------



## tzan (Nov 26, 2018)

This is very difficult for me to type, but since I came on here asking for advice and you guys were kind enough to share, I think an update is appropriate. I said my final goodbye to my Dexter yesterday. Like I said, he was originally diagnosed almost 18 months ago and given 6 months at best to live if I did the radiation. I didn't want to put him through the radiation so I opted to go the natural holistic route and boy did it pay off. Within a couple weeks of going on the holistic remedy he was near 100% and continued to be up until this past month. He started slowly limping a bit which gradually became more and more pronounced until this past week when he was just hoping on 3 legs. When I started to notice he was breathing a bit deeper the other day I brought him in and my worst fears were confirmed. The cancer spread all over his lungs. They said they could not believe he was still waging his tail. He was way to kind of a dog to put him through any discomfort so I decided it was time. I will never ever forget him. He meant so much to me and I miss him so badly. RIP Dexter


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so very sorry to read this. I hope you find comfort in knowing what a good and loved life he had with you. Even at the end you chose what was best for him. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Dexter, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

You may want to copy this update into a new thread so others who think they have read this will see it. Sometimes it helps to write a tribute or post some pictures. There is a Rainbow Bridge list of names if you would like Dexter to be added.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm sorry you lost you boy. He is at peace without pain. If you believe as I do, you will see him again.


----------



## Wilbur'sDad (Feb 19, 2014)

We are so sorry to hear of your loss. Dexter looked like a great boy from the photos and you took such wonderful care of him. You were lucky to have each other.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ah, I'm so sorry for your loss, Dexter sounds like he was a wonderful fella.


----------

